# 2x4 and 2x2 Greenhouse



## VaureyWWC (Feb 21, 2011)

So this weekend I started a Green House project. Shouldn't take to long sense I'll be using 2x4's and 2x2's.










Simple. I'll be using a simple ventilation system so Carbon Dioxide will be able to get in, and on the opposite side there will be a Cut in for a "carbon box".

Hopefully I'll make it to the hardware store tomorrow.

Anyone have any pointers?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Carbon box???

George


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> Carbon box???
> 
> George


Yeah, I would like to hear this one also.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> Carbon box???
> 
> George


gotta see this as well


----------



## VaureyWWC (Feb 21, 2011)

Basically it's for flowing carbon dioxide into the the green house. Simple box lined with plastic and filled with water and dry ice. I decided it wasn't worth the effort, to design sense it's a cube, with a hinged lid on top.

Bad weather this morning here on the coast. So I won't be starting this today. It may have to wait tomorrow, tell after work.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Carbon box? I figured it was something you put your foot print in.
Tom


----------



## VaureyWWC (Feb 21, 2011)

TomC said:


> Carbon box? I figured it was something you put your foot print in.
> Tom


Haha I see what you did there.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have been around gardening and green houses for a long time and have never, ever heard of anyone adding carbon dioxide. Just where did you get the idea for this?

George


----------



## VaureyWWC (Feb 21, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> I have been around gardening and green houses for a long time and have never, ever heard of anyone adding carbon dioxide. Just where did you get the idea for this?
> 
> George


Well for the most part _she_ won't be needing it. It's a cheap alternative to using carbon dioxide injectors. Which are used in very large green houses. As you can tell, this green house will not be large.

She got it from some article. I'm just building what I'm told to build between jobs.


----------



## eyedrinkvenom (Aug 17, 2011)

I would kill for a greenhouse, good luck on the project!! :thumbsup:

I'm about to build an indoor hydroponic system for herbs (eaten, not smoked) because I'm tired of spending so much money on them and want to grow tropicals as well which won't work outside in NY. During my research I see a lot of indoor hydro gardeners using CO2 injection. I believe CO2 is a big part of photosynthesis so adding more to the grow environment will help the plants produce more food and grow faster. I've seen it primarily used in medical or illegal cannabis cultivation where grow rooms or grow tents are used, basically confined spaces indoors. They claim it helps the plants produce more fruit/flowers/buds and overall faster growth. There are other alternatives to CO2 tanks if you check out hydroponic dealers, such as the dry ice you mentioned.

Anyway, good luck. Simple in design yet effective. I hope to build my own one day when I have the space and necessary tools. Of course I would like mine to be bigger than my house :laughing:


----------



## VaureyWWC (Feb 21, 2011)

eyedrinkvenom said:


> I would kill for a greenhouse, good luck on the project!! :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm about to build an indoor hydroponic system for herbs (eaten, not smoked) because I'm tired of spending so much money on them and want to grow tropicals as well which won't work outside in NY. During my research I see a lot of indoor hydro gardeners using CO2 injection. I believe CO2 is a big part of photosynthesis so adding more to the grow environment will help the plants produce more food and grow faster. I've seen it primarily used in medical or illegal cannabis cultivation where grow rooms or grow tents are used, basically confined spaces indoors. They claim it helps the plants produce more fruit/flowers/buds and overall faster growth. There are other alternatives to CO2 tanks if you check out hydroponic dealers, such as the dry ice you mentioned.
> 
> Anyway, good luck. Simple in design yet effective. I hope to build my own one day when I have the space and necessary tools. Of course I would like mine to be bigger than my house :laughing:



I'm waiting for the weather to actually be good. I should have started yesterday, or the day before but the weather guy (who happens to be a friend of ours) said there was an 80% chance of rain in the mornings, and it was a beautiful sunny day all day here on the coast.

Hopefully this weekend will be better.


----------



## eyedrinkvenom (Aug 17, 2011)

Drizzled here slightly then was sunny all day. I usually just stick my head out the window and make an executive decision


----------

